# 43, 2 miscarriages, what tests should i try to get?



## earthymama (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, any advice appreciated on my situation.

I've recently turned 43 (partner is 45) and in the last year and a bit have had 2 miscarriages (one at 5wks, one at 10wks though I have a feeling little speck may have died a few weeks before that  ), having never tried/been pregnant before that (only been with current partner 2 years).

When we started trying (so about 18 months ago now) I was tested for some unrelated stuff and she did my 3 day- FSH right at the start of my ttc journey and it was pretty good then (from memory about 7 i think). Other results of that were normal. But I didn't get the test you get for LH etc later in the cycle.

I haven't been offered any other tests  post mc  and I really can't afford to start going private for tests, neither me nor my partner earn very much currently. Are there any tests I should really insist on getting now from the NHS (the NK/phospholipid thing? is that the same thing? sorry to be clueless!)? Any tips on how to persuade the NHS to provide the relevant tests? Are there any that you think are so important it would be worth paying for?

Periods are generally regular-ish (give or take a day or two) but couple of months back (couple of months after last mc) I did miss a whole period which has never happened before (definitely wasn't preg did about 4 tests!).

Of course I realise that at my age (though my health is generally good) the issue with mcs is most likely egg (or indeed partner's sperm - he's not been tested) quality. tbh since mcs I've had mixed feelings about sex when i roughly think i'm ovulating, but now I'm feeling more positive, cos we've both just recently revamped our diet and both taking good quality vitamins, and trying to eat really well (organic, minimising caffeine, sugar, wheat, and general crap), and generally trying to relax, do a little bit of yoga and meditation together, get enough sleep etc. I am feeling better in myself at any rate, but this is very new and am thinking I should probably give this new regime a couple of months to bed in and improve my egg maturation process).   

I went to a nutritionist and she has me on various vits now and suggested i get tested for vitamin D and cortsisol levels which might be worth doing I think to confirm whether i should be taking DHEA and vitamin D or not (I've started, at cautious levels with DHEA to start with at least). Also taking CoEq10 and the general preg vit and fish oil and stuff like that she prescribed.

My granny (who i doubt was terribly healthy!) had my youngest aunt at 45 and my mum was 37 when she had me and 39 when she had my brother so I don't want to write myself off just yet!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry for yr losses. In case of mcs I would recommend that you discuss with yr doc additional tests as karyotype, chromosomal issues (then ivf is usually combined with PGS NGS/PGD), vit.D level. I have also read that poor sperm quality might be a reason of recurrent mcs. Good luck


----------

